
AAA confirms what Tesla, BMW, Nissan EV owners suspected of cold weather - evo_9
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/06/aaa-confirms-what-tesla-bmw-nissan-ev-owners-suspected-of-cold-weather.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
FYI, all batteries drain faster in extreme cold and hot weather. It's a given.
So any electric car will have to deal with that. It's one of the drawbacks of
electric vehicles.

Tesla has tried to dispute this in the past but it just a fact of physics.

------
marssaxman
I don't understand how there was any question about this. Where's the
surprise? This is how batteries _work_ ; this is exactly what you would expect
to happen.

